# angeln am ebro



## Karl Karpfen (27. August 2005)

hallo leute,

ich fliege im september mit 3 freunden zum ebro-stausee.
das angeln auf wels mit köderfisch wird nicht das problem sein da meine kollegen schon seit einigen jahren zum ebro fahren und schon eine menge erfahrungen sammeln konnten. da ich aber mehr ein angler des "leichen" fischens bin wollte ich mal fragen ob dort schon jemand erfahrungen machen konnte um welse am tag mit kunstköder zu fangen??? ich denke da an gummifisch (atraktor) oder blinker. auch das angeln auf schwarzbarsch mit kunstköder würde mich sehr interessieren.
da wir dort boote gemietet haben sind wir nicht aufs ufer beschränkt was die sache vielleicht erleichtert.

bin über jeden tipp dankbar.

gruss
thorsten


----------



## ralle (29. August 2005)

*AW: angeln am ebro*

Herzlich Willkommen Thorsten !!


----------



## Böx (29. August 2005)

*AW: angeln am ebro*



> da ich aber mehr ein angler des "leichen" fischens bin


  #6 

Sorry! konnte es mir nicht verkneifen.

Mein Kumpel fährt ab und an mal zum Schwarzbarsch fischen nach Spanien. Ich werde mal versuchen von ihm ein paar Infos für dich zu erhalten.


----------



## Karl Karpfen (30. August 2005)

*AW: angeln am ebro*

ups ^^ da hat sich aber ein lustiger fehler eingeschlichen


----------



## Soxl (6. September 2005)

*AW: angeln am ebro*

Hoi Karl #h 

Falls Du nicht schon am Ebro bist, lass' uns mal wissen wohin es genau geht - in manchen Ecken sind z. B. massenweise Schwarzbarsche anzutreffen, in anderen  kaum oder gar nicht #c  

Ansonsten:
Das Spinnfischen auf Wels is' auch dort eher was für "Spezialisten", der (Zeit-)Aufwand kann enorm sein bis zum ersten Waldi an der Spinnrute (abgesehen davon: das gezielte Spinnangeln auf Wels hat mit "leichtem" Fischen nix zu tun). Etwas einfacher sieht das aus mit Schwarzbarschen - jedenfalls dort wo sie wirklich vorkommen - kleinere Exemplare "fliegen" auf alles was sich halbwegs auffällig bewegt - sogar wir als Spinnrookies konnten welche erbeuten... Hoffe Du willst Dir keinen "Black Bass" braten, die Tiere sind ganzjährig geschont (Entnahme), d. h. C & R only  Wie "allgemein bekannt" beherbergen die Ebro-Stauseen auch einen tollen Zanderbestand, durfte noch vor wenigen Tagen selbst einen 92er aus dem Riba Roja bestaunen (nein, nicht von mir gefangen) --> tolles Tier #6  

Wenn Du noch Detailfragen hast, versuch' ich Dir gerne noch zu helfen falls ich dazu in der Lage bin  

Falls es nicht zu spät ist: Viel Spass da unten & schöne Fische!

Gruß, Soxl


----------



## rob (7. September 2005)

*AW: angeln am ebro*

d#ehre soxl!#h#h
na jetzt bist du ja wieder zurück in good old vienna:m
ich bitte um bericht und fotos von deiner ebro session plus 193 cm wels:m
petri an dieser stelle nochmal ,bin schon gespannt auf deine berichte!
denke wir sollten uns am we am wasser zwecks ansitz treffen:qruf dich an!
lg rob


----------



## Karl Karpfen (8. September 2005)

*AW: angeln am ebro*

@Soxl der flieger geht am 10.09. als am samstag *freu*

soweit ich weiss gehts an den oberen see in die nähe vom alten gefängnis also an den einlauf vom rio matarrania.
als spinnrute auf wels habe ich eine sportex mit 100g Wg und einer 20kg geflochtenen. (die kann schon ganz schön was ab) 

auf schwarzbarsch wollte ich eine shimano zander mit ca. 25g Wg und 5kg geflochtene nehmen. als köder auf die schwarzbarsche hatte man mir gesagt das popper der hit sind und habe mir gleich mal 3 gekauft.^^
essen wollten wir nichts von dem was wir fangen da wir ausschliesslich C & R praktizieren.

ich hatte mir einige profi-blinker filme angeschaut und die haben mit ihren gummifischen (atraktor) super gefangen und das wollte ich dann auch mal versuchen.


----------



## Fischveith (8. September 2005)

*AW: angeln am ebro*

Hallo,
wir sind seit llängerem jedes Jahr für ca. 3 Monate am oberen Stausee. Für dieses Jahr noch mal 4 Wochen im Oktober. Angeln dort vorwiegend auf Zander und Waller. Black Bass ist dort oben ein kleines Problem.
Wenn wir irgendwie helfen können oder Fragen bestehen, einfach anfunken.


----------



## Karl Karpfen (8. September 2005)

*AW: angeln am ebro*

@Fischveith auf zander wollen wir es auch mal versuchen wie gehts da am besten drauf??

mit köderfisch oder kunstköder?? besser am tag oder nachts?? #c

habe gehört das es da viele überflutete bäume gibt und die hängergefahr sehr hoch ist. #q


----------



## Soxl (8. September 2005)

*AW: angeln am ebro*

Hi Karl!


> soweit ich weiss gehts an den oberen see in die nähe vom alten gefängnis also an den einlauf vom rio matarrania.


Hmm, Gefängnis und Matarrana-Einlauf  :l  Ich will auch gleich wieder ruuunter  :c 
Übrigens ist das nicht der "obere See" (Embalse de Mequinenza), sondern der Riba Roja  Der von mir o. e. Zander stammte genau aus der Ecke, hat auf einen Twister in etwa 10 m Tiefe geschnappt... 

Ausrüstungstechnisch scheinst Du für Deine Vorhaben gut gerüstet zu sein... In Sachen Schwarzbarsch evtl. den Einheimischen ein wenig auf die Finger gucken, die angeln fast alle nur auf diese Tiere - 99 % vom Boot, dass sie 10 - 20 m vor der Uferlinie dümpeln lassen und dann Richtung Ufer abwerfen. Kleine Spinner, Spinnerbaits u. Ä. sind bei den Burschen vor Ort die 1. Wahl   


> ...mit köderfisch oder kunstköder?? besser am tag oder nachts??


Zander wurden - zumindest in den letzten Wochen - auch tagsüber gut gefangen (oft auch in der schlimmsten Mittagshitze), sowohl auf Kunst- als auch auf Natürköder. 


> habe gehört das es da viele überflutete bäume gibt und die hängergefahr sehr hoch ist.


Jahaaa, das kann ich bestätigen --> so mancher Angelplatz bringt eine Materialschlacht mit sich...  

Du kannst Dich wirklich freuen, wenn nicht das Wetter verrückt spielt solltest Du eine schöne Zeit vor Dir haben. Wünsch' Dir mindestens so viel Spaß wie ich hatte und schöne Fische --> Petri Heil!

Als Einstimmung für Dich noch ein Pic im Anhang das meine bessere Hälfte mit einem spanischen Blacky zeigt |supergri      

@ rob: Wir sehen uns demnächst bestimmt, dieses We kann ich aber (noch) nicht bestätigen - wir machen gerade Urlaub vom Urlaub, war teilweise echt heftig und wirklich ein wenig anstrengend... Pics hab ich schon einige beisammen, so wie dieses hier im Anhang... 

Gruß, Soxl


----------



## Karl Karpfen (8. September 2005)

*AW: angeln am ebro*



			
				Soxl schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens ist das nicht der "obere See" (Embalse de Mequinenza), sondern der Riba Roja



ja riba roja genau das ist es ^^ ich kenn mich da noch nicht so aus da es das erste mal ist das ich darunter fahre bzw. fliege. ich habe aber eine karte von andrees angelreisen und ich dachte oberhalb der staumauer wäre der obere see |kopfkrat

ich denke dann kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen^^ ich nehme einen ganzen haufen kunstköder mit (die werde ich alle garnicht ausprobieren können).

ich bedanke mich auf jeden fall für die tipps und werde berichten wie es war.


----------



## Soxl (9. September 2005)

*AW: angeln am ebro*

Hoi Thorsten (sorry für'n Karl  #t ),

die Karte von Andree is' schon mal ganz gut als Orientierungshilfe #6 

Insgesamt reihen sich dort 3 Stauseen aneinander, in der Reihenfolge dem Flusslauf des Ebro folgend: 1) Embalse de Mequinenza (= "oberer" See, auch Mar de Aragon genannt - etwa 100 km Länge), 2) Embalse de Riba Roja (= "unterer" See - etwa 35 km Länge) und 3) Embalse de Flix, eine deutlich kürzere/kleinere Staustufe...


> ...ich nehme einen ganzen haufen kunstköder mit...


Kann nicht schaden so lange Du mit dem Flugfreigepäck klar kommst, wir hatten so unsere Probleme "das Nötigste" innerhalb der Freigepäcksgrenze unterzubringen (waren aber auch mit dem schwereren Welszeugs unterwegs). Sollte Dir doch was fehlen findest Du in Mequinenza zwei recht gut sortierte Angelläden, der an der Ortseinfahrt ist noch dazu deutschsprachig  


> ich bedanke mich auf jeden fall für die tipps...


Gerne doch, hoffe es bringt Dich weiter...


> ...und werde berichten wie es war.


Wäre supi, wir freuen uns d'rauf :g

Gruß, Soxl


----------



## Fischveith (9. September 2005)

*AW: angeln am ebro*

Hallo Karl, zweiter Versuch...
Habe mit toten aufgepumpten Köderfischen (auch halbierte) die besten Erfahrungen gemacht (nur Lauben). Frag einen Arzt Deines Vertrauens hierfür nach einer Injektionsspritze.
(Lebende Köderfische sind dort VERBOTEN!)
Nachtangeln auf Zander ist ebenfalls verboten! Bringt zudem kein besseres Fangergebnis als ihnen am Tag nachzustellen. Im Gegenteil!! Ist erwiesen ................ wir angeln ja nachts nur auf Waller ...........
Mir wurde berichtet, daß in diesem Sommer vermehrt und übergenau kontrolliert wird (schonmaß, Köderfischart und  dgl.!!!!)
Während der heissen Tagesstunden ist es im Vergleich zur Morgen- und Spätnachmittags-/Abendzeit nicht lohnend, seinen Schweiß am Wasser beim Zanderangeln zu vergießen. Gummiköder sind durchaus fängig, ich bevorzuge jedoch aus Erfahrung den Naturköder!
Da es im Mar der Aragon grundsätzlich schwierig ist, ausreichend Köderfische zu fangen, nehm ich diese eingefroren aus der Heimat mit. Wir sind ja auch mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs. 
Für den Bereich Mequinenza kannst Du jedoch "Cafe Royal" an der Hauptstraße 1 bzw. 2-Tageskarten für die dortige Cottostrecke zum Köderfischangeln lösen.
Im März und Mai dieses Jahres hatte der Ebro sehr hoches Wasser. Jetzt soll das Gegenteil der Fall sein. Äst, Wurzeln und dgl. dürften im Mar de Aragon nicht das Hauptproblem sein, vielmehr bereitet der felsige Uferbereich Schwierigkeiten und führt zu schmerzlichen Materialmehrverlusten!
Übrigens, durchaus brauchbares Karten- und nützliches Infomaterial bekommts Du im Info-Büro im Rathausgebäude von Caspe. 
Nun wünsch ich Dir einen erlebnisreichen und zufriedenstellenden Aufenthalt in Espana.
Ich bin im Oktober wieder dort. Also laß  bitte laß noch 1 bis 2 Fische für mich im Fluß.


----------



## Fischveith (9. September 2005)

*AW: angeln am ebro*

Hallo Karl,
kleiner Nachtrag.
Hier ein Link mit sehr nützlichen aktuellen Infos!
http://www.spanish-fishing-lodge.de/html/information.html
Noch ein Tip!
Vergiß den Strohhut oder einen Sonnenschirm nicht! 
Gruß Veith


----------



## Karl Karpfen (9. September 2005)

*AW: angeln am ebro*

@Fischveith vielen dank für die tip´s und den super link.:m

das ist ja hart was da alles verboten ist #d

ich glaube kaum das man sich an alles so genau halten kann ganz besonders nicht das man nach 24:00 uhr nicht mehr angeln darf. 

alles andere wird schon gehen denke ich.

gruss
thorsten


----------



## Fischveith (9. September 2005)

*AW: angeln am ebro*

Nun Thortsen,
keine Ursache, gern geschehen.
Wann ist 24.00 Uhr?? *grins 
Und man angelt ja sowieso dorrt auf Waller...................
Viel Spaß in Espana
Veith


----------

